# Highfield Manor2011



## jayson2125 (Aug 25, 2008)

*update*

New updates posted tonight in the construction page.!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow Guys ! you are doing a great job! A lot of work !
Love it ! 

Frenchy


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

I liked seeing all the construction pics. You really transformed it into a creepy, abandoned manor house. Thanks for sharing.


----------

